# problem with HDD and DVD-Rom DELL Studio XPS 1340



## amrmesh (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi,,,
I'm new to freeBSD and I take the freeBSD 7.2 Relase
I'm trying to install it on "DELL Studio XPS 1340" laptop but the installer don't detect my HDD and DVD-Rom...
can any one Help me?

sorry if my writing is full of mistakes, my English is not good.


----------



## mav@ (Jan 9, 2010)

You should at least put your kernel boot messages here. Also you may try 8.0-RELEASE or even latest 8-STABLE snapshot, as there were a lot of changes in ATA code since 7.2-RELEASE, also to extend hardware support.


----------



## amrmesh (Jan 10, 2010)

OK,,,,I'll try to install the 8.0-RELEASE


----------



## amrmesh (Feb 6, 2010)

I get the 8.0 RELEASE and it detect my HDD but the DVD-ROM is not detected...
what can I do now?


----------



## mav@ (Feb 6, 2010)

Show verbose boot messages for the beginning.


----------



## amrmesh (Feb 8, 2010)

When the sysinstall Main Menu appears, I select "Custom" and then "Media" and "CD/DVD" the following Message appears:


```
No CD/DVD devices found! Please check that your system's configuration is correct and that the CD/DVD drive is of a supported type. For 
more information, consult the hardware guide  in the Doc menu.
```
my DVD-Rom defined as below in Bios:


```
ATAPI CD-ROM: HL-DT-ST DVD+/-RW GS20N-(S3)
SATA Mode: AHCI
```


----------



## kiyolee (Feb 9, 2010)

Try loading the ahci driver. I have a similar problem the SATA DVD on my Acer desktop PC (using nVidia chipset) was not detected using the normal atapi driver.
However, CD writing does not seem to work with the ahci driver.


----------



## amrmesh (Feb 9, 2010)

kiyolee said:
			
		

> Try loading the ahci driver. I have a similar problem the SATA DVD on my Acer desktop PC (using nVidia chipset) was not detected using the normal atapi driver.
> However, CD writing does not seem to work with the ahci driver.



yes, I think you true, my laptop is using nVidia chipset too,,,
but how I could load the ahci driver??


----------



## amrmesh (Feb 14, 2010)

Nobody can help me?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 14, 2010)

Almost certain if you search for all threads
which mention the driver name, one will 
mention how.  (No time here to do so.)
.........
A chance loading the driver may not fix the problem, but
I would not be dissuaded...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 15, 2010)

Okay, this *might be it*

```
#(escape to loader prompt) -- if you are at the boot menu
#if you are in sysinstall, probably, "go to fixit" or "emg holographic shell" 
#or something
#   
kldload /boot/kernel/geom_bsd.ko
kldload /boot/kernel/geom_label.ko
kldload /boot/kernel/geom_mbr.ko
# you have to find those first.  from sysinstall.
#  from a boot menu, then ,
boot -s
# from sysinstall,
exit 
# continue with the install
```
That is all cobbled together from memory, so use it ONLY as an 
inaccurate starting point, (and, again, it may not be the
solution to the problem(s) which originated this thread).


----------

